# Medion Akoya X55000 oder X54999 für 99 Euro! Kaufen, oder nicht?



## LeCPU (6. Dezember 2011)

*Medion Akoya X55000 oder X54999 für 99 Euro! Kaufen, oder nicht?*

Hallo,

war gerade im Aldi um die Ecke und habe beide Monitore gesehen. Haben vorher 150 Euro gekostet, jetzt nur noch 100 Euro.
Bin momentan auf der Suche und wollte Fragen, ob ich da zugreifen könnte? Oder würdet ihr unbedingt davon abraten?

Meine Ansprüche sind eig. nicht besonders hoch, surfe eigentlich nur, oder schreibe Texte mit Office. Das einzige Spiel ist Minecraft. 


Viele Grüße und dankeschön

LeCPU


----------



## LeCPU (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Medion Akoya X55000 oder X54999 für 99 Euro! Kaufen, oder nicht?*

Keiner einen Ratschlag?


----------



## Painkiller (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Medion Akoya X55000 oder X54999 für 99 Euro! Kaufen, oder nicht?*

Ich hatte bis jetzt nur einen Medion-TFT. Und der hatte zu matte Farben für meinen Geschmack. War damals ein Geschenk und ich war noch Schüler. 

Anschauen kostet nix. Du hast ja das 14 tägige Rückgaberecht.


----------



## LeCPU (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Medion Akoya X55000 oder X54999 für 99 Euro! Kaufen, oder nicht?*

Hi,

welchen von beiden würdest du denn empfehlen?

Grüße


----------



## Painkiller (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Medion Akoya X55000 oder X54999 für 99 Euro! Kaufen, oder nicht?*

Also der neueste ist der hier: 
Medion Akoya X55999 (MD 20444) LED-Backlight-Monitor bei Aldi » markensysteme.de

Das ist der ältere:
Medion Akoya X54999 (MD 20333) LED-Backlight-Monitor bei Aldi » markensysteme.de

_Update: die Stiftung-Warentest hat den Akoya X54999 bereits in einem Test __unter die Lupe genommen__ und zeigt sich von der Farbechtheit, dem Blickwinkel, der Helligkeit und dem Ton enttäuscht._

Klingt nicht gut...


----------



## LeCPU (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Medion Akoya X55000 oder X54999 für 99 Euro! Kaufen, oder nicht?*

... Danke für die Info!
Meinst du, ich kann ihn mir holen und dann zur Not umtauschen?
Ich meine, er kostet nur 99 Euro (runtergesetzt) und ich surfe wie gesagt nur. Ansonsten noch Office...

Gruß


----------



## Painkiller (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Medion Akoya X55000 oder X54999 für 99 Euro! Kaufen, oder nicht?*



LeCPU schrieb:


> ... Danke für die Info!
> Meinst du, ich kann ihn mir holen und dann zur Not umtauschen?
> Ich meine, er kostet nur 99 Euro (runtergesetzt) und ich surfe wie gesagt nur. Ansonsten noch Office...
> 
> Gruß




Testen kannst du ihn für den Preis ja. Und sie müssen ihn gemäß des Rückgaberechts (Widerrufsrecht) zurücknehmen, wenn er dir nicht gefällt.


----------



## Pixy (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Medion Akoya X55000 oder X54999 für 99 Euro! Kaufen, oder nicht?*

Ich persönlich würde es lassen.
Ich habe aber auch nach wie vor die Einstellung, dass man Elektroartikel nicht beim Lebensmittelhändler kauft.

Unabhängig davon, hat Pain schon recht, so prickelnd sind sie nicht.


----------



## Mysti (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Medion Akoya X55000 oder X54999 für 99 Euro! Kaufen, oder nicht?*

Ja ich würde erstmal Fragen ob du sie evtl. wieder zurückgeben kannst - dann massiv testen und wenn sie dir nicht gefallen zurückgeben.
Der Preis wär nicht schlecht, ob er was taugt wird sich zeigen ;D


----------



## Painkiller (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Medion Akoya X55000 oder X54999 für 99 Euro! Kaufen, oder nicht?*



Mysti schrieb:


> Ja ich würde erstmal Fragen ob du sie evtl. wieder zurückgeben kannst - dann massiv testen und wenn sie dir nicht gefallen zurückgeben.
> Der Preis wär nicht schlecht, ob er was taugt wird sich zeigen ;D



In der Richtung ist Aldi eigentlich immer sehr kompetent.  Ob das aber für alle Märkte gilt, weiß ich nicht. 

Mich würde interessieren, von welchem Hersteller das verbaute Panel ist.


----------



## LeCPU (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Medion Akoya X55000 oder X54999 für 99 Euro! Kaufen, oder nicht?*

Das heißt, dass ich jetzt mal los gehe, und ihn kaufe. Ich frage natürlich vorher, ob ich ihn zurückgeben könnte!
Welcher von beiden sieht denn so auf den ersten Blick besser aus?


Wenn ich ihn hier stehen habe, dann kann ich ihn testen... Gibt es da Programme?

Grüße


----------



## LeCPU (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Medion Akoya X55000 oder X54999 für 99 Euro! Kaufen, oder nicht?*

Hi, für alle die es interessiert! Ich habe mir heute den 54999 gekauft und habe ihn gleich aufgebaut!
Also, ich finde ihn ehrlich gesagt klasse. Bis jetzt! Viel schärfer als mein alter und es macht richtig Spaß damit zu "arbeiten"!

Ich habe ja 4 Wochen Zeit den richtig auszuprobieren.


Viele Grüße


----------



## Zomg (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Medion Akoya X55000 oder X54999 für 99 Euro! Kaufen, oder nicht?*

Naja die Medion Teile sind weder wirklich schlecht, noch gut - für den normalen Consumerbereich wohl immer ausreichend. Und was man nicht kennt, kann man nicht vermissen, von daher  - vergleiche den Monitor bloß nie mit anderen neuen Monitoren~... Dann wirst du sicher noch recht lang damit zufrieden sein! Nein ernsthaft, als ich von nem xp1600+ auf nen p4 3ghz umgestiegen bin fand ich das schon extrem toll! Vom P4 auf nen i5 war aber um einiges toller, wenn du verstehst was ich meine .


----------



## Painkiller (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Medion Akoya X55000 oder X54999 für 99 Euro! Kaufen, oder nicht?*



LeCPU schrieb:


> Hi, für alle die es interessiert! Ich habe mir heute den 54999 gekauft und habe ihn gleich aufgebaut!
> Also, ich finde ihn ehrlich gesagt klasse. Bis jetzt! Viel schärfer als mein alter und es macht richtig Spaß damit zu "arbeiten"!
> 
> Ich habe ja 4 Wochen Zeit den richtig auszuprobieren.
> ...




Prügel ihn mal duch Battlefield 3 und Unreal Tournament III. Für den Farbvergleich ist Anno 1404/2070 sehr gut. World in Conflict eignet sich auch noch gut zum testen. 
Dann sehen wir ja was der Monitor so drauf hat.


----------

